# Hapkido in SW Virginia



## slink (Apr 17, 2011)

I have tried Google and the local phone book but so far as I can tell there is no such thing as Hapkido in the Roanoke/Salem/Blacksburg area of Virginia.  I was wondering if anyone here is aware of any classes being offered in south-western Virginia.  A seminar might be better; I'm not looking to switch styles but rather I want to broaden my horizon a bit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 17, 2011)

Are you willing to travel further for a seminar?  I suspect you might be able to find some held in the Northern Virginia area -- I know there's a healthy Combat Hapkido presence, as well as quite a few TKD schools also offering Hapkido.  (I can't & won't address quality issues!)


----------

